# LS XP8101 - anybody here own one?



## chesty (Sep 1, 2020)

I currently have an older LS 3038 that I've been very happy with. I've been looking to get a tractor in the 100 HP range and the XP8101 was my first choice.

Stopped by a dealer to look at one and he said they would not sell them due to issues with the emissions. Until LS works that out he wouldn't carry any.

So my question - anyone here know if there is a real issue or not? Should I scratch looking at the LS and maybe look at Kubota or something?

I have zero experience with new emissions on tractors. I know they should be run at higher RPM and have to regain occasionally, but that's about it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chesty (Sep 1, 2020)

In case anyone is interested. 

supposedly the 8101 will be re-released under a new model (MK6 or something like that) around June 2021. After a rework/redesign on the emissions and some other tweaks.


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

chesty said:


> I currently have an older LS 3038 that I've been very happy with. I've been looking to get a tractor in the 100 HP range and the XP8101 was my first choice.
> 
> Stopped by a dealer to look at one and he said they would not sell them due to issues with the emissions. Until LS works that out he wouldn't carry any.
> 
> ...


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

they had issues with them, they reflashed my computer and it seems to have fixed it


----------

